# Mail Box Post



## drycreek (Jun 15, 2012)

I know it has that ugly stuff called paint but the BOSS rules.
http://i1183.Rule #2/albums/x471/bailey591/Untitled.jpg


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice looking Post. I used to have a nice post But some SOB kept driving over it. In the early 90's I gave up and put in a very large ugly railroad tie. SOB went for easier pickins elsewhere. I was hopin they would give it a shot.........


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2012)

That post is so pretty it makes the box look ugly. Okay uglier even than they already are. 

:welldone:


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice Job Larry ! I like the design. Its nice enough to excuse the paint !\:big grin:
Scott


----------



## Kenbo (Jun 16, 2012)

Nicely done. We don't have mailboxes here in the city. They bring the mail right to your door, but if we did, this would be the kind of thing that I would want. Very nice work.


----------



## txpaulie (Jun 16, 2012)

I like it!
It's a project I've been putting off for 5+ years...:dash2:

Currently, we have to back up to get in the drive, after checkin' the mailbox...
I need to move it about 12' east!:i_dunno:

p


----------



## drycreek (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments everyone.


----------



## Rowdymon (Jun 22, 2012)

Very nice...

Used to have a lake house with a mailbox...we were on a sharp turn on a dirt road. Seemed like every time I went up there the mailbox would be destroyed.

Answer was ugly, but hillarious...

Treated 4x4 put in place, then surrouneded by a concrete culvert filled with sand...place mailbox on top.

No more problems.

However, let me say that's a coll mailbox post...much prettier than what I have done in the past.


----------

